# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món ăn Thái Lan đánh thức vị giác - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Thái Lan nổi tiếng với vị cay. Người không ăn được cay thì khi ăn món Thái nước mắt dàn dụa, nhưng với người Thái, vị cay ấy là một phần không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống* 

*Tom Yam Kung - Súp tôm cay*


Tom yam là món canh chua của Thái Lan, một món ăn không thể lẫn vào đâu bởi hương vị chua cay của nó. Tom Yam Gung là súp nóng với tôm (đôi khi có thêm những loại hải sản khác nữa) và nấm, có vị cay và chua, với rất nhiều loại rau gia vị nên rất thơm ngon và được người Thái đánh giá là một món ăn tốt cho sức khoẻ. Vị chính trong món là lá chanh. Canh chua có nước cốt dừa khiến cho vị canh chua dịu.

Tom yam nấu với tôm gọi là tom yam gung (gung nghĩa là tôm), nấu với thịt gà gọi là tom yam gai, nấu với cá gọi là tom yam pla.

*Cơm rang dứa*


Nhắc đến ẩm thực Thái thì Cơm rang dứa (còn gọi cơm chiên Thái) có lẽ là món được nhắc đến đầu tiên. Cơm chiên với nguyên liệu là: trứng, tôm, mực, hạt điều, cà rốt, đậu Hà Lan và…dứa. Đặc biệt, được bày đựng trong nửa quả dứa rất bắt mắt và thơm tuyệt vời. 

*Pad Thai - Mì xào kiểu Thái*


Một trong những món ăn nổi tiếng và phổ biến nhất nữa là Pad Thai: mì xào trộn trứng, đậu phộng, tôm khô, đậu phụ, sốt me, đậu, đôi khi có kèm với tôm hoặc mực. Pad Thái được xem là một trong những món ăn quốc gia của Thái Lan. Một điểm bán Pad Thai được khách hàng yêu thích và tìm đển là những quầy hàng ở phố Khao San, hay nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ Pad Thai có tên Thipsamai Restaurant

*Kaeng Khiao Wan Kai - Cà ri (gà) màu xanh lá cây*


Cà ri xanh là một loại cà ri thuộc nền ẩm thực Thái Lan, nó có vị cay nhất trong các loại cari, tuy nhiên, cà ri xanh có vị ngọt mà cà ri đỏ không có. Cà ri Thái xanh có thể được nấu với mọi loại thịt. Tuy nhiên, các loại thịt phổ biến thì có thịt bò, thịt heo, gà, và cá viên. Cà ri xanh thường đựoc ăn kèm với gạo hoặc với bún sợi tròn khanom chin. 

*Neua Pad Prik - bò xào kiểu Thái*


Neua Pad Prik - một trong 5 món ăn cay nhất thế giới sẽ khiến bạn phải trải qua cảm giác cay xé nơi vòm họng.

Neua Pad Prik được làm từ những nguyên liệu đơn giản: thịt bò thái lát, hành lá, húng quế, tỏi và một thành phần quan trọng nhất: rất nhiều ớt chỉ thiên loại ớt rất phổ biến tại Thái và Indonesia, nó chính là nguyên nhân cho sự nổi tiếng của đồ cay Thái.

*Tom Kha Kai - Súp gà nấu dừa*


Tom Kha Kai hay còn gọi là Tom Kha Gai vốn là món canh nóng và cay, được dùng như một món canh trong bữa ăn của người Thái. 

Nguyên liệu chế biến Tom Kha Kai khá nhiều nhưng cách nấu thì đơn giản: Dừa bào lấy cốt, hầm xương gà lấy nước đem nấu lên, cho hành, sả, riềng vào cho thơm mùi rồi nêm với nước chanh, mắm; cho thịt gà vào và cuối cùng thì nêm thêm một chút bằng lá chanh thơm. Tuy nhiên, Tom Kha Kai thơm ngon hay không còn do cách dùng lá chanh làm sao để không lấn át các mùi vị khác.

*Som Tam - Salad đu đủ*


Som Tam là là gỏi đu đủ xanh bào sợi mỏng giòn ngọt trộn với đậu đũa sống đậu phộng, tôm khô, cà chua, đôi khi có thêm cua và Pla Ra (một loại cá lên men). Som Tam được người dân địa phương rất yêu thích nên những quầy bán món này có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy ở khắp các góc phố của Bangkok, đặc biệt là tại Phaholyothin Soi 7 - một con đường đông đúc ở khu phố Soi Ari hay trong khu chợ trời Chatuchak huyên náo. Món gỏi đu đủ này ăn có đủ vị mặn, ngọt, chua và thật cay nhưng cũng thật dễ chịu và nhẹ bụng.

*Khao Niew Mamuang - Xôi với xoài và nước cốt dừa*


Xôi xoài là một trong những món ngọt tráng miệng, món ăn “đường phố” rất nổi tiếng ở Thái Lan. Hương vị nếp thơm lừng hòa tan trong vị béo ngậy của nước cốt dừa, vị ngọt lịm của miếng xoài chín vàng rất phù hợp với những bạn hảo ngọt. 
Nếu đến Thái chơi, đừng ngần ngại mà dừng lại ở 1 xe đẩy bán hàng rong trên đường mà nếm thử món xôi xoài,

*Các món ăn làm từ côn trùng*


Món ăn làm từ côn trùng: châu chấu, ve sầu, dế cơm, cà cuống, bò cạp… vàng rộm, giòn tan, béo ngậy. Đây là những món ăn bổ dưỡng, giàu chất đạm được người dân Thái rất ưa thích.


_(Sưu tấm)_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

cơm rang dứa nhìn tinh tế quá
các mon ăn côn trùng thì =.=

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn mấy đĩa côn trùng là ko còn cảm xúc :|

----------


## sharing83

Mấy món này nhìn có vẻ nhiều Dầu Mỡ giống anh Khựa nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Đã được thử món xôi xoài
Quá đắt  :cuoi:

----------

